# vintage Pen torches



## DanDfellow (Feb 1, 2014)

I have an Eveready slim pen torch cat No. 1980. That was quite common in the mid - late 1960's. This seems to be a very mysterious edition in Eveready's Catalogue as there seems to be little or no reference to it considering it was available at the time in most shops. Not only that, but I also hear that Varta produced a torch that was identical as the two companies shares the same designs. Can anyone shed any light (no pun intended) on this mysterious pentorch?


----------



## Backpacker Light (Feb 2, 2014)

I am very interested in all old vintage lights. I have quite a number of Eveready penlights, but could not identify No. 1980 in my main research tool for Eveready lights, a great book by Bill Utley
http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/flashlight_view.cfm?item_number=0000001

Maybe we are not talking about United States Eveready lights? I know that the British subsidiary had different models. 

Here is an interesting and maybe helpful link to a thread from last year....
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?355451-Help-dating-early-Everready-Flashlight


----------



## DanDfellow (Feb 3, 2014)

Many thanks for that. Yes it is a British penlight. Anyone else with info, please do chip in. Many thanks 

Dan


----------



## DanDfellow (Mar 25, 2014)

Sorted!  

Many thanks


----------

